# Tried some stack stone columns



## RickW (Nov 30, 2008)

This is my first shot at masonry, so I tried some columns at my shop. This stuff is harder than it looks. I know I have some bond lines. I haven't figured out exactly what I am going to cap them with. How can I improve?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice. 

If you look closely I can see the Picture of the cat in the Stone.

How did you do that?


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

A big piece of slate would cap those off nicely!


~Matt


BTW, welcome!


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Use some 2x's on the top to drop some plumb lines on each corner. Learn to use a hammer. Have me do it.


----------



## RickW (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah 2xs is a good idea. Trying to learn the whole hammer thing. I feel like the gaps are not very good, but getting everything to fit w/ this natural stuff is a trick.


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you have fun?


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

I've seen worse gaps from "experienced" masons. Some stone doesn't lend itself to a real tight fit without a lot of work. The price goes way up. Not bad though. Use the plumb lines. A nice clean corner makes the job.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

What is your location? I would like to see them capped off with a piece of the same sort of material. The problem I have run into is that in order to get something that big, it also is going to be thick. So you will need a tractor and some chains or get a gravestone guy with a hoist on his truck to help.

The nice thing about the natural stone is that you don't have to worry too much if it looks rough. Therefore, if the caps hang over 4" on two sides and 18" on the other two sides, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## RickW (Nov 30, 2008)

What do you think about mortoring some medium-thick stone to match? I will check the local stone yard for larger pieces, but it seems in my town they want to bend you over on the price. I have a skid to pick up whatever I need to. I am in mid GA. I have to drive to ATL to avoid getting raped on my stone.

I have really cheaped out on this project, I was really wanting to do a knee high wall, and do some lighting... but damn does this stuff add up quick... and this is just my warm-up/test to see if I can do what I really want to do at my house. I want to do a patio w/ an outdoor fireplace on one end and a 10-12' pondless waterfall on the other end and possibly build a knee high wall around it. 

It has been fun work. I really feel like we could do a better job fitting everything together. Chipping stone must just take time to get the feel of.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks good. Jacklines are your friend.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Cap it with concrete cast caps!:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Not bad attall!!!!! Especially with them thar Fat Boy Stones stuck in there!!!

Keep it up. You have a Future in the Masonry Trades!!!!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Nice work, not as nice as CJKarl's but your on your way.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

here is what i would cap it with.man made capstone.

and for sure,next time use jack lines.other than that they look great.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

stacker said:


> here is what i would cap it with.man made capstone.
> 
> and for sure,next time use jack lines.other than that they look great.


The PERFECT Hat for the "Well Dressed Man"!!!!!


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Nice.
> 
> If you look closely I can see the Picture of the cat in the Stone.
> 
> How did you do that?


You should see some of the figures depicted in stone by a bored mason doing tedious work. Some not very decent. I'll leave that up to your imagination...


----------



## bigviclbi (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't cap it with concrete it will take all the natural beauty out of it. Use a big slab of fieldstone or bluestone. I would say besides the corners you just need to pick a bigger stone so that there aren't so many lines.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

bigviclbi said:


> Don't cap it with concrete it will take all the natural beauty out of it. Use a big slab of fieldstone or bluestone. I would say besides the corners you just need to pick a bigger stone so that there aren't so many lines.


CONCRETE, if done correctly, will look very natural, can be the exact color you want, and the exact size...


----------



## RickW (Nov 30, 2008)

These corners are a pita... as soon as we get going another damn corner!! I am now wondering if I should use bigger stone for my fireplace project.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It works better to do the corners first, then fill it in.


----------

